# MS Excel XP (2002) zahl in ****.jpg formatieren :: HILFE



## Xcurse (2. Januar 2003)

Hallo Leute,

In Excel kann man ja ganz einfach eine Zahlenreihe fortführen z.B. in Zeile 1 steht 20 und in Zeile 2 darunter 21. Dann kann man von ganz alleine die unteren Zeilen mit den darauf folgenden Zahlen auffüllen.

Ich möchte aber einen Text so fortführen. ICh habe die Datei 10001.jpg und möchte unter den darauf folgenden Zeilen dann 10002.jpg, 10003.jpg ... 16000.jpg haben. Leider kann man die nicht, wie bei den Zahlen, einfach so runterziehen wie bei den Zahlen. Kann man vielleicht eine Zahl unwandeln das der immer .jpg ranhängt?

Oder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit???

Danke für eure Hilfe im vorraus


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. Januar 2003)

Hmm, soweit ich weiß nicht mit Bordmitteln in Office.
Autoausfüllen nennt sich der ganze Spaß ja. Das klappt mit Zahlen und Datum. Man hat eine beschränkte Auswahl, wenn man das Feld markiert, die untere rechte Ecke aufzieht, die STRG-Taste drückt und dann die Maustaste losläßt, es öffnet sich ein Dialogfenster. Eine andere Möglichkeit ist über "Bearbeiten" / "Ausfüllen" -> "Reihe".

Meine Officeversion: Office 2001 für Macintosh
Ob Office XP Neuerungen diesbezüglich hat... keine Ahnung.
Ansonsten wäre es möglich mit Programmen oder sogar mit PHP eine derartige Zahlenreihe auszugeben, die man dann in Excel kopieren kann.

Möglich wäre auch VB-Script, normalerweise liefert Office das gleich mit, da eingebaut


----------



## wackelpudding (3. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon_
> *Möglich wäre auch VB-Script, normalerweise liefert Office das gleich mit, da eingebaut*


naja, so wirklich gleich sind VBA [Visual Basic for Applications] und VBScript nun doch net...


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. Januar 2003)

Muß ich mir jetzt ein Signatur-Mini-Feedbackformular zulegen, wo mir jeder meine Tippfehler zuschicken kann?  

Ich könnte auch lügen und sagen das ein Mac ab und zu ein Zeichen verschluckt  ... aber das wäre *PFUI*  

VB/VBA sind sich von der Syntax ähnlich, das reicht  is alles das gleiche Zeugs  

P.S.: Ich mag Deine Signatur Malte1019, besonders den Abschnitt mit 





> Klugsche|sser


----------



## Xcurse (3. Januar 2003)

Danke für den Hinweis es mit PHP zu machen.
Daran hätte ich auch selbst kommen können.

Das sind ja nur 3 Zeilen


----------



## wackelpudding (3. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon_
> *P.S.: Ich mag Deine Signatur Malte1019, besonders den Abschnitt mit "klugsche|sser"*


danke, aber bitte mit &szlig;  – und nu’ schluss mit off topic.


----------

